# Lanette Wax?



## Patricia (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and have a question. Does anyone know where i can purchase Lanette Wax in North America at a reasonable price?
I have been purchasing from N.D.A for the past 3 years and am thinking there must be a cheaper alternative. The only place that i have found is in the U.K. and the shipping is crazy! Maybe there is a comparable "veggie" based wax that i do not know about? Can some nice person help me, please???


----------



## krissy (Feb 14, 2011)

what is it for? lotion bars, candles?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 14, 2011)

I use it for my Lotions and creams.


----------



## Genny (Feb 25, 2011)

It's an emulsifier, right?

Here are some good vegetable derived emulsifying waxes.

http://www.soapies-supplies.com sells E-Wax for $6/lb

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com  sells Polowax for $8.75/lb


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info Genny, i think i wiil order a small amount of each of these to see how they compare


----------

